# Lawsuit: Macon, Warner Robins Little Caesars locations operated for months after franchise yanked



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 17, 2019)

I am not sure how many of us ever ate at a Little Caesar's in Macon or Warner Robins here in GA, but I read that the franchisee owners were served default on their businesses and been closed for a while. The owners said they were cited for failed health inspections, poor pest control, expired food and expired ingredients. Then the corporate office decided to seek compensation and on top of that, there was a local business that did some repairs on operating equipment but was never paid. Pizza? Pizza?



> Author: 13WMAZ Staff
> Published: 2:58 PM EDT August 16, 2019
> Updated: 2:58 PM EDT August 16, 2019
> 
> ...



https://www.13wmaz.com/article/news...anked/93-8fa90d8d-beb2-4b07-97e5-e73588ec61c4


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2019)

i didn't read the article itself, but im finding it a little hard to see what this has to do with anyone on StP?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Aug 17, 2019)

Also, Bealls department store is closing its location here in Winnemucca, Nevada. The good news is were getting a new Grocery Outlet, construction is underway as we speak.

????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm sorry if it ever got misleading, but I thought this would be a heads up if anyone traveling was looking for good food or good pizza.


----------

